# Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht



## messerfisch (5. Februar 2008)

Nabend Leute ich wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mit dem Brandungsangeln in der Lübeckerbucht? Um genau zu sein in Haffkrug. Das liegt ein stück unterhalb von Fehmarn. Dort gibt es auch eine Seebrücke. Ich fahre da im März runter und wollte mal fragen ob sich das Brandungsangeln da überhaupt lohnt oder nicht?!?!?! Und wenn ja welche stelle würdet ihr mir empfehlen und welche Köder????? Heringsfetzen ,Watti´s oder so????? Dadurch das ich aus Berlin komme habe ich da keine Ahnung.....


:vik:gruß Max


----------



## degl (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Hi Messerfisch,

besorg dir vor Ort Wattwürmer,nimm 2 stabile Grundruten,ne Seitenbleimontage und ab von der Brücke in die Ostsee...............geht immer was

Solltes du aber vom Strand angeln wollen,dann kommst du um eine Brandungrute wohl nicht herum,allein der benötigten Wurfweite wegen.

gruß degl


----------



## lügenbaron (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Besorge dir Wattwürmer oder Seeringelwürmer
Und wenn du von der Seebrücke in Haffkrug Angeln willst must du frühzeitig da sein weil sonst ist der Brückenkopf Russische Besatzungszone wie wohl alle Seebrücken


----------



## messerfisch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Das ist nicht das Problem wir wohnen 5 min. vom strand weg. Und habt ihr in der gegend schon mal was von Mefo fängen vom Strand gehört?

Eine Brandungsrute habe ich das wäre nicht das Problem vom Strand. Hat man dort auch zwei Rinnen  die am Strand  entlang laufen?

Und welche Tageszeit empfiehlt sich zum angeln?



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Christian D (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

In Haffkrug sind es 2 Rinnen! Wenn es vom Strand aus gehen sollte, dann halte dich links von der Brücke! Rechts nach Scharbeutz läuft der Strand sehr flach aus! 
Wenn du dich links hälst, kommst du nach ca. 200-300 Metern an eine Fischerbude in den Dünen (sehr kleiner Bretterverschlag). Dort befindet sich gleich eine sehr tiefe Rinne. Kenne die Strecke vom Watfischen und man kommt dort nicht bis zur ersten Bank durch. Sehr viele Krautfelder, allerdings auch Sandgrund. Was meiner Meinung nach auf Meerforelle gar nicht so verkehrt ist, auch wenn die Literatur etwas anderes sagt......
Diese Rinne ist eine sehr gute Forellenstrecke! Fische dort schon seit Jahren und fange regelmäßig Mefos. Ansonsten kannst du dich nach Sierksdorf an die Steilküste begeben. aber ich  meide diesen Strand, weil die Strecke dort maßlos überlaufen ist und schon morgens die Forellen von der Trampelhorde abgedrängt werden. Such dir lieber ein weniger frequentierten Platz!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*



Christian D schrieb:


> Dort befindet sich gleich eine sehr tiefe Rinne.


@Christian !! Kannst Du mir sagen wie weit die Rinne ca vom Strand entfernt ist ??? Wieweit müste man ungefähr werfen ??


----------



## Christian D (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Knapp 15 Meter......je nach Strömungsverhältnissen ändert sich das aber! Durch den Sandgrund wandelt sich gerade an dem Abschnitt ständig die Struktur!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Moin !! .... hätte nicht gedacht das die erste Rinne soweit vorne ist... Ich danke Dir erstmal... Die Stelle ist doch im Sommer bestimmt auch gut für Aal..Oder ??


----------



## Christian D (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

Habe dort nie auf aal gefischt.....Ab nach niendorf an die Steinmole ! Da hast du zwischen Hafenausfahrt und der kleinen Steinbuhne rechts ne klasse Strömungskante! Direkt an der Hafenausfahrt rechts gibts n tiefes Loch etwa 2,5 Meter entfernt vom Ufer (Stelle liegt genau vor dem Segelhafen). Da läuft es auf aal ganz hervorragend! Da läuft eine süsswasser-strömung direkt am Ufer vorbei. Kann man bei Ententeich-Wetter sehr gut sehen! #6


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Lübeckerbucht*

das hört sich ja gut an ...... Und welche Strecke würdest du mir dann empfehlen?Wie schon gesagt wir sind in Haffkrug....



gruß Max:vik:


----------

